# Grand Luxxe Residence Club Riviera Maya



## jd2601 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi,  I saw a 2 bedroom Grand Luxxe available for next January.  Does anyone know much about these units?  I did not see a listing in the review section?  I believe it is part of the Grand Mayan/Riviera Mayan?

I was wondering what their pools were like?  Do you have access to the whole resort?  I am thinking units are fairly new and large but would appreciate any info on the resort, transportation to resort, and favorite things to do in the area.

Thanks,  jd2601


----------



## aliikai2 (Jun 8, 2011)

*The Grand Luxxe is the newest portion*

Of the Rivera Maya complex. It is the top tier, it has access to every pool, water parks, etc. They are large units, about 25% larger than the Grand Mayan, they are also more upscale, even though that is hard to believe.

I haven't seen the Rivera Maya units but I toured the Nuevo Vallarta units in March, and considered for a few minutes upgrading, but we don't need the best, really good is enough for us.

fwiw,
Greg



jd2601 said:


> Hi,  I saw a 2 bedroom Grand Luxxe available for next January.  Does anyone know much about these units?  I did not see a listing in the review section?  I believe it is part of the Grand Mayan/Riviera Mayan?
> 
> I was wondering what their pools were like?  Do you have access to the whole resort?  I am thinking units are fairly new and large but would appreciate any info on the resort, transportation to resort, and favorite things to do in the area.
> 
> Thanks,  jd2601


----------



## jd2601 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you for your quick reply.  We have stayed at GM Nuevo and Cabo and agree it is hard to imagine much more upscale.

We have not been to the Riviera Mayan location.  I have read how spread out this resort is.  Any idea where the Grand Luxxe units will be located.

I am thinking this could be a great trade and grabbed the 2 Bedroom.

Thanks,

jd2601


----------



## LAX Mom (Jun 8, 2011)

When you look at the www.grandluxxe.com sit it shows villas & suites. How do you know which the II exchanges would be, a villa or a suite?

Does it matter or are they similar in size & amenities?

Thanks!


----------



## aliikai2 (Jun 8, 2011)

*Somebody said they were north on the property*

up past the Gators and Flamingos area, but I really don't know. It is a great trade, you will have a fantastic time. Greg



jd2601 said:


> Thank you for your quick reply.  We have stayed at GM Nuevo and Cabo and agree it is hard to imagine much more upscale.
> 
> We have not been to the Riviera Mayan location.  I have read how spread out this resort is.  Any idea where the Grand Luxxe units will be located.
> 
> ...


----------



## aliikai2 (Jun 8, 2011)

*I think that they are refering to size*

For example in the Grand Mayan a hotel unit is a master room, the 1 bedroom is a suite and the 2 bedroom is a grand master suite. I don't believe there are different types of rooms other than size.
Greg



LAX Mom said:


> When you look at the www.grandluxxe.com sit it shows villas & suites. How do you know which the II exchanges would be, a villa or a suite?
> 
> Does it matter or are they similar in size & amenities?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## kenie (Jun 8, 2011)

We spent a week there in May in a 2 bdr, and it really is a beautiful unit.
If you look at a map it is on the left side of the resort in the jungle. It is set back from the ocean and there is no ocean view.
There are no water features other than the pools in RMaya, but you do have a private pool/beach area for Grand Luxxe users only. You also have a private shuttle service which makes getting around easier.


----------



## kenie (Jun 8, 2011)

LAX Mom said:


> When you look at the www.grandluxxe.com sit it shows villas & suites. How do you know which the II exchanges would be, a villa or a suite?
> 
> Does it matter or are they similar in size & amenities?
> 
> Thanks!



Since these are developer weeks, I will guess that it is only the Suites that will be available.
We had a 2 bdr suite.
The master room is also very large, but has no cooking facilities.


----------



## jd2601 (Jun 8, 2011)

LAX Mom said:


> When you look at the www.grandluxxe.com sit it shows villas & suites. How do you know which the II exchanges would be, a villa or a suite?
> 
> Does it matter or are they similar in size & amenities?
> 
> Thanks!



The confirmation says Msuite.  I imagine that would be the Master suite vs the Master suite Villa.  This is the smaller unit but is still 2400 sq ft.  Should be quite a resort since we have always been very happy with the Grand Mayan stays.  

I hope we like the Riviera Maya area.

jd2601


----------



## jd2601 (Jun 8, 2011)

kenie said:


> Since these are developer weeks, I will guess that it is only the Suites that will be available.
> We had a 2 bdr suite.
> The master room is also very large, but has no cooking facilities.



Is there a full kitchen in the 2 bedroom?  Is it similar to Grand Mayan with small frig and no oven?  I imagine there is no Washer/Dryer?

Is internet and workout area included?  Grand Mayan spa facilities were included and Grand Mayan Nuevo it was extra.  Both charged extra for internet.

Thanks for your info.

jd2601


----------



## kenie (Jun 8, 2011)

-There is a full kitchen with a full size fridge but no oven.
-There is a washer/dryer on each floor and it cost about 5$ to do each load.
-Internet/Gym and spa were included, but not massages, etc.
-The shuttle to Playa was $4 per person each way and we did our food shopping at Walmart/Mega. We thought the on-site store was pricey.

We


----------



## ladybug618 (Jun 8, 2011)

jd2601 said:


> The confirmation says Msuite.  I imagine that would be the Master suite vs the Master suite Villa.  This is the smaller unit but is still 2400 sq ft.  Should be quite a resort since we have always been very happy with the Grand Mayan stays.
> 
> I hope we like the Riviera Maya area.
> 
> jd2601



I just made this same trade and wasn't sure, since I couldn't find any reviews (and interval phoned me) but anyway, I think it will be a good first trade for us since the boys wanted to do Cancun, I think I am more comfortable with this as a location. Would love to get tips from folks as they go on what to do, see, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Steve A (Jun 8, 2011)

In for a one bedroom with a full kitchen January 14th using a January 1, 2012 Barony Beach week.  Not sure how warm it will be, but Il guarantee it will be warmer than Madison, Wisconsin in January.

No oven, but is there a microwave or cook top?


----------



## Karen G (Jun 8, 2011)

Here's a nice video of a Grand Luxxe unit. Looks really pretty.


----------



## Steve A (Jun 8, 2011)

Someone please tell me about the beach. Can you walk to it?


----------



## kenie (Jun 8, 2011)

Steve A said:


> In for a one bedroom with a full kitchen January 14th using a January 1, 2012 Barony Beach week.  Not sure how warm it will be, but Il guarantee it will be warmer than Madison, Wisconsin in January.
> 
> No oven, but is there a microwave or cook top?



There is a full kitchen except for an oven.
You can walk to the private pool/beach but it is easier to get a shuttle. The shuttles are private and you just have to ask the attendant to call for one. They will pick you up or drop you off anywhere on the resort.
there is a private restaurant for lunch, etc, at the pool as well and you just need to talk a raised walkway to the rest of the resort.
You have full run of resort facilities but no-one else can use the Grand luxxe areas.
The beach area has lots of palapas, etc, but is not swimmable.
I took pics and will post when I have time...

We went to the sales pitch, and when we said no they said we couldn't come back to any of the mayan properties for 5 years..
I don't know if that is true or not but I'll have to find out because we wouldn't mind going back.


----------



## ada903 (Jun 8, 2011)

Kenie, that's a lie - you can book as many interval international exchanges as you want to, they can't stop you to go.  It may be a rule with RCI, but not with II. 

I grabbed a two bedroom for dec 29 2012, mine says MSuite as well.




kenie said:


> There is a full kitchen except for an oven.
> You can walk to the private pool/beach but it is easier to get a shuttle. The shuttles are private and you just have to ask the attendant to call for one. They will pick you up or drop you off anywhere on the resort.
> there is a private restaurant for lunch, etc, at the pool as well and you just need to talk a raised walkway to the rest of the resort.
> You have full run of resort facilities but no-one else can use the Grand luxxe areas.
> ...


----------



## JoTatay (Jun 8, 2011)

It seems as though there are a lot of, high season, developer weeks out there.  No wonder it is so difficult for owners to book their weeks during high season.  Remember this, if you choose to attend the 90min (5hr) presentation.


----------



## eal (Jun 8, 2011)

kenie, you can also exchange through SFX as many times as you want.


----------



## mikenk (Jun 9, 2011)

JoTatay said:


> It seems as though there are a lot of, high season, developer weeks out there.  No wonder it is so difficult for owners to book their weeks during high season.  Remember this, if you choose to attend the 90min (5hr) presentation.



As a Grand Luxxe owner, this is the part I am most worried about. I have no problem with the developer depositing unused weeks as empty units make no sense to me, but it should only be after owners get a shot. So far, knock on wood, we have not had a major problem, but others have i think.

One clarification; other than being slightly larger, the Villa has a extra room in the lockoff with it's own balcony, TV, sleeping, and a mini bar area with small fridge and microwave unit - makes the lockoff usable for just us as basic hotel units don't.

There is a new pool for GL being built in the jungle between the units and the ocean; it was well along when we were there in January. That whole jungle area between the units and the beach will be landscaped to the pool area - not sure of schedule. 

Mike


----------



## Steve A (Jun 9, 2011)

Exactly how far is the beach from the TS? How long does it take to walk? Also what is mean by the shuttles being private? Are they a company not owned by the developer? Do you have to pay (or tip) for using them? Sorry for all the questions; just trying to get a feel for the place.


----------



## kenie (Jun 9, 2011)

Steve A said:


> Exactly how far is the beach from the TS? How long does it take to walk? Also what is mean by the shuttles being private? Are they a company not owned by the developer? Do you have to pay (or tip) for using them? Sorry for all the questions; just trying to get a feel for the place.



I'm not sure of the "exact" distance to the beach, but it is recomended that you take a shuttle. I think it was a 10+ minute walk. We did it twice but the shuttles were more convenient.
The Grand Luxxe has their own shuttle fleet just for people staying there. We did not tip each time and I didn't see anyone else doing so either. We tipped when they dealt with our luggage, etc.
The Grand Luxxe pool was open and though not big it was nice and private and his it's own restaurant and wait staff, etc.


----------



## Steve A (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you Kenie:

BTW, how did you all get from the airport to the resort? Was there a particular transportation company recommended for getting to the  Grand Luxxe, and what was the cost?


----------



## kenie (Jun 9, 2011)

I believe the Grand Mayan provides transportation FROM the airport only.
We didn't use it as we were at the Royal Haciendas the weeks prior to our stay at the Grand Luxxe.
I think you have to email the resort prior to your arrival to confirm your transport, but perhaps someone who has used it will chime in.


----------



## mikenk (Jun 9, 2011)

kenie said:


> I'm not sure of the "exact" distance to the beach, but it is recomended that you take a shuttle. I think it was a 10+ minute walk. We did it twice but the shuttles were more convenient.
> The Grand Luxxe has their own shuttle fleet just for people staying there. We did not tip each time and I didn't see anyone else doing so either. We tipped when they dealt with our luggage, etc.
> The Grand Luxxe pool was open and though not big it was nice and private and his it's own restaurant and wait staff, etc.



Kenie,
When I was there; they had reserved a part of the Grand Mayan pool for Grand Luxxe. Is that the pool you are talking about or is the larger dedicated one right next to the Havana Moon now open?

Realistically, the ocean is quite close to the GL unit; the walk will be quite short when the jungle is cleared out and landscaped. It might be done when you go actually. 

The GL shuttles work really well and as Kenie said are on demand for GL folks. Pickup was always fast from wherever we were. The rest of the resort shuttles run on set schedules. We still usually walked to the beach or MP pool areas. 

Mike


----------



## hurnik (Jun 9, 2011)

How close are the GL units to the "preview" ones they had in 2008?  I was there and they had a single building and I think each type of unit on each flloor.  Like 1st floor was grand bliss, and the higher you went on the elevator, the nicer stuff was (I think GL was on top floor).  but these were preview units.

I ask because if memory serves, you COULD see the beach right out the window (it wasn't developed at the time, so it was a rather "messy" sandy beach.  I'd say no more than a city block to the ocean from the preview units.


----------



## mikenk (Jun 9, 2011)

hurnik said:


> How close are the GL units to the "preview" ones they had in 2008?  I was there and they had a single building and I think each type of unit on each flloor.  Like 1st floor was grand bliss, and the higher you went on the elevator, the nicer stuff was (I think GL was on top floor).  but these were preview units.
> 
> I ask because if memory serves, you COULD see the beach right out the window (it wasn't developed at the time, so it was a rather "messy" sandy beach.  I'd say no more than a city block to the ocean from the preview units.



The GL models are across the resort from the actual GL units. Looking at the beach from the large Mayan Palace pool. The GL complex is what used to be the jungle area on the left side of the complex. As I understand, that whole jungle area is going to be landscaped (with some pretty cool features) from the beach back to the units. I expect it to be something really special when complete. 

This is typical of the general Mayan architecture. The landscaped pool areas are usually set between the buildings and the ocean beaches as those are the focus of the resorts - many more people around the pools than the ocean. Even when the landscaping is all complete, I will doubt if there will be a great (if at all) ocean view - but the view will still be pretty nice.

Mike


----------



## kenie (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Mike,

When we were there in May the Grand Luxxe pool by the Havana Moon was open for use.
When the landscaping is done it would be a fairly short walk to the beach, but we found it was quicker to use the shuttles.

When the next buildings are done that pool could be pretty crowded....

Do you have any idea what amenities the Grand Bliss will have?
Private pool and shuttles as well?


----------



## Steve A (Jun 12, 2011)

According to their website the Grand Luxxe provides transportation to and from the airport: http://www.grandluxxe.com/riviera-maya/contact-us-grand-luxxe


----------



## curtbrown (Jun 13, 2011)

Steve A said:


> According to their website the Grand Luxxe provides transportation to and from the airport: http://www.grandluxxe.com/riviera-maya/contact-us-grand-luxxe



I would double-check with the resort about the transportation.  In the past, they have provided transportation from the airport to the resort, but not back to the airport.  Unless things have changed, you're on your own with that...  

I see that the website says both ways, but that wasn't our experience last December.

Curt


----------



## PGtime (Jul 2, 2011)

*2 Br Gl*

Hi all,

We just booked a master suite villa for Dec 16th through SFX.  I've looked at all of the videos and layout pics and it seems that the suite has the 2nd living room.  Is that where the pull out sofa is or is there a pullout in each living room?  It won't matter if it is just the 3 of us; but, we're considering inviting another couple and their teen and I was just trying to gauge the privacy...  

FWIW, the website says 3000 square feet; but when you view the video it seems they are also counting the balconies too.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## wrxdoug (Jul 13, 2011)

We just came back from an SFX exchange into the grand luxxe villa unit corner suite the last week in June.  There is no pull out sofa in these units if you have stayed at the grand mayan suites it is similar but much much larger with the extra living room.  I was hoping for a pull out as well as we went with our grown children ages 22, and the living room has one lounge type sofa which is a twin bed (short one) and the other sofa is a twin as well not extremely long with a trundle for a child underneath. I have sons over six feet so this was a slight problem.  The extra living room connects to one bedroom and they share a bath.  The sofa in there is very long so you have an extra long twin bed size.  There is a trundle under each bigger sofa in the living rooms but the trundles are for children and do not go up to make a queen or full size bed out of the sofas.  The extra living room is connected by a hallway to the bathroom and the other bedroom which has it's own door.  There is a door separated these from the main living room.  However the extra living room does not have it's own door to close so there is no privacy in the room except when they go in the bathroom.  The villas also has a third half bath off the main living room.  The site states it does not fit more people (as compared to the grand mayan suites). In some ways when I bring young men or teenagers with me the grand mayan beds were a bit easier in that there were two large twin beds in the main living room with trundles under neath which were also full size.  These units are beautiful but they are not necessarily easier to sleep more people in than the grand mayan and in some ways the grand mayan units have longer twin beds and more of them than these units do which is important to note.  Also only the corner villa suites with the third bath and extra living room have a view to the water only on the corner of the balcony.  It is not the view you see from the models you saw they are on the water.  Hope this helps. Doug


----------



## PGtime (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks, Doug.  This insight is very helpful.  Sorry for the delay but we were away and I just noticed your response.

Paul


----------



## chuckblack (Nov 8, 2011)

*Grand Luxxe Riviera Maya - Chuck B.*

1.  Grand Luxxe has the same transportation service from Cancun airport as the Grand Mayan does.  Reliable.
2.   The GL units are indeed an upgrade over GM.
3.   It is difficult/impossible to get a reservation for Feb. & March 2012.  Plan ahead!
4.  The onsite shuttle service is excellent and important.   It should now be possible to walk to the beach and the GL pool should be open for 2012 season.
5.  Enjoy.


----------



## chuckblack (Jan 16, 2012)

*Grand Luxxe Riveria Maya*

I think the "exclusive" Grand Luxxe pool is available for use in 2012 and is a step up from the reserved pool at the Grand Mayan.

The photos on their web site make it look real.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 16, 2012)

Chuck - when you use the search function, please note the dates - the question is from June.


----------



## jd2601 (Jan 16, 2012)

The Grand Luxxe pool is very nice. It is not easy access from the units. The carts run pretty good. About a 10 minute walk. Just north of Havana Moon. 

The Mayan pool is my family's favorite since temperature is nice and warm. Weather in low 80s and breezy. Units are very nice and service is very good. 

We really enjoyed the burger resteraunt at the Grand Luxxe pool. very nice evening menu and great service. 

The resort is very spread out and waiting for carts can take a while.    We had a ground floor unit.   Nice jungle view no water view of any kind.

Jd2601


----------



## chalucky (Jan 17, 2012)

Any construction going on? We are going there this November


----------



## jd2601 (Jan 18, 2012)

chalucky said:


> Any construction going on? We are going there this November



Not that we noticed at this time.

Jd2601


----------



## levatino (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi all,

We arrive at Grand Luxxe on Saturday.

Coming from the airport to the resort, is there a supermarket on-route?

I know there is a Chedrui North on 307 (near the northern entrance to the Cancun Hotel Zone)  and another around Playa del Carmen.  Both would have me backtracking.  

Anyone?


----------



## kenie (Oct 11, 2012)

Just as a note, unless they have been added, there are no ovens in the units.

Have a great trip. They are very nice units...


----------



## rpennisi (Oct 11, 2012)

I have never noticed a supermarket between the airport and the Mayan complex, only smaller OXXO (like a 7-11).


----------

